
Remember the guy who gave his employees a $70,000 minimum wage? - aaronbrethorst
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/10/23/remember_dan_price_of_gravity_payments_who_gave_his_employees_a_70_000_minimum.html
======
butwhy
Can I get a tl;dr?

~~~
bigiain
from right near the end:

"Six months after Price's announcement, Gravity has defied doubters. Revenue
is growing at double the previous rate. Profits have also doubled. Gravity did
lose a few customers: Some objected to what seemed like a political statement
that put pressure on them to raise their own wages; others feared price hikes
or service cutbacks. But media reports suggesting that panicked customers were
fleeing have proved false. In fact, Gravity's customer retention rate rose
from 91 to 95 percent in the second quarter."

